# Jasperreports in closed Source Projekten?



## tec1 (22. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gern Jasper-Reports für ein Projekt in unserer Firma verwenden. Jetzt habe ich aber ein Probem mit der Lizenz von Jasper Report (GNU Lesser Public License).
http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/license.html

Muss ich den Quellcode meiner Anwendung mit ausliefern wenn ich in dieser Anwendung JasperReports verwende?
Ich habe bis jetzt wiedersprüchliche Aussagen gelesen. Die Übersetzung bzw. der englische Text der GNU Lesser Public License wirft für mich mehr Fragen auf als sie beantwortet. ;-)

Welche Einschränkungen und Verpflichtungen habe ich wenn ich Jasper Report in einer kommerziellen Anwendung verwende möchte? 

Gruß

P.S könnt ihr evtl. noch andere Reporting-Tools-Klassen empfehlen?


----------



## DP (22. Mrz 2005)

crystalreports soll auch ganz gut sein. ist aber kostenpflichtig 

imho brauchst du bei lgpl deinen code nicht ausliefern.


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2005)

Habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht. Bibliotheken,elche unter der LGPL stehen könnn in kommerzieller Software verwendet werden, ohne den Quellcode mitgeben zu müssen.


----------

